# Anyone treating hip or elbow dysplasia with IM Adequan?



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I did for a year after JOY got dx with ED. Then went to Glycoflex 3. She is 12 now and has starting limping a little ,so we x- rayed elbow. It looks great, limping is from having a muscle out of whack. I would recommend it, at least it's worth a try. Make sure you give it at least 3 months.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It's worth a try at least. We tried it with our first golden for his hip dysplasia but we didn't see that great of an improvement. We had more success with acupuncture.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

A few clients have been using adequan... one of which is a golden. It can be expensive if your vet charges you a full office visit every time you come in for an injection. We don't do that to our clients- they pay just $15 for the injection but it is something I would ask since you'll be in often.

ETA: I forgot to say that the dogs are doing well. The border collie is doing much better than any other patient.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

One of the horses I ride is on Adequan with fabulous results. Sorry, I've never used it in dogs.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YES I am!

I primarily started it for Teddi's elbows. We started a year ago. The vet said to put her on NSAID's and I did not want to. She was only 2. I like it. KNOCK ON WOOD... Teddi has not limped in over a year, she started her Adequan program in April last year. She moves better through her body, and just seems all around more comfortable. 

It does not make them sound. It hydrates the tissues, tendons and ligaments around the joints, and slows down the deterioration of the joint fluid. We also around the same time (maybe a little earlier) started Teddi on salmon oil for it's natural anti-inflammatory properties. I am pleased that to date this with regular joint supplements are working. 

I also have Belle on the same stuff. Belle has some age and size related issues, hers are more subtle, but I think she is doing better on this too. 

It is expensive to start. For the first month the dog needs one shot every 4 days. Then you can cut back, we are at once a month now. We may have to shorten that time frame later but for now it is working. A vial runs aproximately $50 and it is 5ml. Teddi is 60# and gets 1.2ml, Belle is 85# and gets 1.7. So you get an idea of how much you would go through. 

I did find out that equine Adequan is the same product as the canine, only without a preservative added. Horses get the whole vial at a time. So if you went that route, just refrigerate. Some places it is cheaper and you can get horse without a Rx. 

Ann


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

PS I give my own shots, vet showed me how. I too have a horse on it. I could FEEL the difference in his body. I say it is a good product and worth the money.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It is definitely cheaper and more convenient if your vet will teach you to do the injections yourself. I hated doing them on my dog for fear I'd hurt him but in the long run it was less stressful for him if we just did them at home. 

Also, the injection is one of those that can cause burning sensations for the dog so have treats handy and rub the injection spot for a few seconds after injecting. How do I know this? We were at an orthopedic specialist with our dog and we had noted we were doing the injections. The specialist told us his partner had gone skiing, injured his knee and decided to try adequan on himself. He reported it burned like crazy but that his knee felt much better afterwards!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My 10 month old Gloden started on adequan injections at about 6 months old. He has mild HD, and ended up having surgery on both shoulders for OCD. We did injections every week for a momth. We now go in monthly for an injections. I am happy to say Hobbes is "limp free" for the first time in 6 months. He also takes Welactin3 (omegas, and fish oils), and glucosime (Triple Joint Max) daily. We are fortunate that our vet just charges for the injection, not a full office visit. We were also told, they have seen no side effects from Adequan in long term use. Where Hobbes is only 10 months old, that was important. I'd give it a try!


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies!

Off to see what the vet can do for me.


----------

